# Lorian's Journal - Goodbye Podge



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Enough is enough.

It's time to change.

This may surprise some people but I'm not a hulking bodybuilder... mg:

A statistically average 5' 7", from 18 I was hugely interested in the science of supplements and training. I spent a decade experimenting with pretty much every supplement and training routine I could find. Whilst I have never had the desire to be stacked, I have great admiration for the dedication shown by those who do pursue that as a goal. In my case however I was happy being a lean 'above average'.

In my late twenties I was at my personal peak at a fairly lean 170lbs.

Fast forwards a few years and 20,000 hours at a desk and lets just say things have gone backwards to the point where enough is enough.

I cannot believe that I've neglected this part of my life to the point where I've started developing a podgy tire.. :no:

Well, it's time for the podge to go... :gun_bandana:

I'm passionate about good food and its positive effect on overall health. I won't rant about it here but suffice to say that I will be striving to consume a diverse range of nutrients from a wide variety of sources. The beige bodybuilder diet has no place in my life.

Apologies in advance if this turns out to be nothing but a food porn thread. It's convenient for me to simply photograph everything and refer back to it later so that's what will be happening, daily.

Measurements and reassessment will happen weekly, probably on a Monday.

*Starting Stats:*


*Weight*

*
**167.5 lbs*

*
**Waist*

*
**34.5"*

*
**Chest*

*
**40"*

*
**Thigh*

*
**24"*

*
**Bicep*

*
**13.25"*

*
**Belly*

*
**36"*

*
**Body Fat*

*
**26%*

*
*

I added Belly as a measurement as this is really the only one I am concerned with at this point.

The Body Fat is taken using Tanita scales which I know are hugely unreliable. However as I have them I figured I'd do it anyway for interest.

*Goals*

*
1. Drop 10 lbs of fat*

*
2. Add 10 lbs of muscle*

*
3. Achieve a body fat of 14%*

*
4. Rediscover my 30" waist*

*The Plan*

*
*

*
*MON - SAT I'll consume 1800 - 1900 k/cals each day predominantly from whole food sources.

Carb intake will be 100g or less.

SUN will be an off day and a calorie free-for-all.

I'll be performing steady fasted cardio on a stationary bike for 1 hour on 4 of these days.

I'll perform 1 upper body and 1 lower body workout in the afternoons of the non-cardio days.

I'll be sticking with the above for a couple of weeks and then consider introducing 1 Intermittent Fasting day per week.

*Supplements*

x3 High Strength EPA/DHA e/d

1 Solgar Multivit e/d

HOT-ROX twice daily MON-FRI

Whey daily to supplement protein intake


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

In! Have fun mate!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck with it all mate, will be interesting to see how u get on with it all


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

good luck with your goals mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed.

You giving yourself a certain time limit to achieve your goals? Or just until its done?

Also What's your training plan look like mate?

Good luck with this


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

journal with food pics, def subbed :thumb: 

and best of luck with goal especially dropping from 26% to 14%, do you have a time frame youre expecting to achieve this or youll do as you go?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck boss...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Subbed.well ya gotta a? good luck mate,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

About fu*king time you contributed to the shop floor boss :lol:

Good luck mate, you and Katy can motivate each other with this.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Food porn! Katy's posted ur cooking looks good mate. I love getting in the kitchen my way of relaxing for half an hour.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Best of luck with your goals mate

Subbed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed!

With Katy's cooking and her success, you'll hit your goal(s) in no time 

Good luck :beer:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a completely different pic of you in my mind. I didn't think you'd be hench or ripped, but tall & very lean.

Good luck, & don't try saying 'I would have eaten less, but Katy cooked me a big meal'


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Thank fvck! Beige bodybuilder diet pmsl....will look forward to nabbing meal ideas!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I had you down as the don of bodybuilding, a massive hulking beast who hangs around the shadows of the gym, chains dragging behind you.....

Anyway, subbed 

Training n diet please


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent mate. Best of luck with it. Be good that your both dieting at the same time. When I diet I tend to feel bad like I'm not keeping the missus entertained by going out loads etc.

Look forward to this.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I always thought you were Dorian but with an L 

Good luck with your goals gaffer


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for the positive feedback!

In terms of time frame, nope .. I'm viewing it more as establishing a healthy way of life rather than something with a fixed end point.

I'll post training info once I've decided what I'm doing.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm so pleased that you're finally doing a journal and also that you feel able to now that you feel on top of other stuff  Now you can enjoy the motivation that keeping a journal offers!



Milky said:


> About fu*king time you contributed to the shop floor boss :lol:
> 
> Good luck mate, you and Katy can motivate each other with this.


My thoughts exactly! :laugh:

We're doing things seperately actually. We're sort of doing our own thing but maybe we should consider sharing our workouts; do it together. You never know...I could do with trying to keep up with someone stronger than me.



Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent mate. Best of luck with it. Be good that your both dieting at the same time. When I diet I tend to feel bad like I'm not keeping the missus entertained by going out loads etc.
> 
> Look forward to this.


His new diet certainly makes dinner easier now that we can eat same thing


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*DAY1: Monday 19th November*


1000Summer Fruits Shake: Organic Semi-Skimmed Milk / Bio Yoghurt / Frozen Berries /Strawberry Whey1300Wholemeal Pitta / Tuna Mayo / Sweetcorn / Salad1630Tortilla Seeded Wrap / Organic Free Range Chicken / Houmous / Spinach / Orange Pepper2000Roast Pork, Carrot / Green Beans213030g French BrieEVE250ml 14% Red Wine





One thing which I neglected to mention earlier is that I've factored in having 250ml of red wine in the evening.

250ml adds 6g carbs and 200 k/cal which are included in the daily totals below.


*Protein*

*
**Carbs*

*
**Fat*

*
**Fibre*

*
**k/cals*

*
*123g109g78g19g1837


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You n Katy splitting up ? bit rude to call her podge if you ask me mate :whistling: ....... 

Good luck mate,be good for the both of you i reckon :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Brilliant. There's not a better motivator to get in shape than watching the other half get results lol, mine has caught the bug now too.

Subd mate, look forward to some porn


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Brilliant. There's not a better motivator to get in shape than watching the other half get results lol, mine has caught the bug now too.
> 
> Subd mate, look forward to some porn


Which way round is that meant? That I'll now be motivated to shift podge? Hmmm? How rude!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*DAY2: Tuesday 21st November*


1130Shake: Coconut Milk / Semi Skimmed Milk / 15g Peanut Butter / Chocolate Whey / 5g Dark Organic Cocoa1400Tortilla Seeded Wrap / Organic Free Range Chicken / 50g Salsa / 50g Avocado / 20g Cheddar1730Semi Skimmed Milk / Bio Yoghurt / Banoffee Whey / 15g Mixed Seeds2000Chicken Thigh / Rice Noodles / Chilli Sauce / Mixed Salad: Coriander / Ginger / Chilli / Sesame Oil / PomegraniteEVE250ml 14% Red Wine






*Protein*

*
**Carbs*

*
**Fat*

*
**Fibre*

*
**k/cals*

*
*137g103g81g10g1895

Sleep previous night was lousy which I put down to the afternoon HOT-ROX.

Cutting back to a half dose in the pm from today onwards.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*DAY3: Wednesday 22nd November*


1000Shake: Semi Skimmed Milk / Bio Yoghurt / Half Banana / Frozen Blueberries / Banoffee Whey1300Wholemeal Pitta / x2 Organic Free Range Eggs / Mayo / Tomato / Watercress / Salad1600Shake: Coconut, Chocolate & Peanut shake as per yesterday.2030Teriyaki Tuna: Tuna Fillet / Horseradish Mash / Courgette / Olive OilEVE250ml 14% Red Wine





I'm not including pics of things I've already posted, hence the coconut & chocolate shake is absent.


*Protein*

*
**Carbs*

*
**Fat*

*
**Fibre*

*
**k/cals*

*
*125g111g74g16g1790

New bench arrived - woop.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

.. and finally so I'm up to date.

*DAY4: Thursday 22nd November*


0915Semi Skimmed Milk / Bio Yoghurt / Chocolate Whey1215Tortilla Seeded Wrap / Organic Free Range Chicken / 50g Organic Houmous / 40g Organic Carrot / Rocket & Salad1515Semi Skimmed Milk / Bio Yoghurt / Frozen Fruits / Raspberry Whey1800Wholemeal Pitta / 140g Rump Steak / Salad / Grain Mustard & Mayo (post workout)2100150g Chicken Thigh / Carrot / Sugar Snap Peas / Bean Sprouts / Courgette / Mushroom / Choi Sum / Chow Mein Sauce

EVE250ml 14% Red Wine






*Protein*

*
**Carbs*

*
**Fat*

*
**Fibre*

*
**k/cals*

*
*140g

126g

62g

19g

1832


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Meals look amazing mate!!! I wish I was as creative but just think I like to suffer and have it all bland and boring because that's what I see a diet should be lol. Wierd I know.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

After reading this journal, I have came to the conclusion that I am starving !!

Like the look of the summer fruit shake thingy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

All the best..i must also commend you on your food presentation skills


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck with the goals boss, and the food looks pucker


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

good luck with your goals, but why now, you havent found yourself a new lady have you ? only joking katy lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Lorian said:


> *DAY1: Monday 19th November*
> 
> 
> 1000Summer Fruits Shake: Organic Semi-Skimmed Milk / Bio Yoghurt / Frozen Berries /Strawberry Whey1300Wholemeal Pitta / Tuna Mayo / Sweetcorn / Salad1630Tortilla Seeded Wrap / Organic Free Range Chicken / Houmous / Spinach / Orange Pepper
> ...


just one queston who cooks for you .... looks awsome


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck boss. Hope you dont pass some of @Katy food pics off as your own though lol!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

How good does that food look?! mine looks nothing like that! you definitely need to start a recipe thread mate! good luck with the healthy living goal! got the whole forum behind you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good luck boss. Hope you dont pass some of @Katy food pics off as your own though lol!


Ha ha. To be fair, most are his (not all mind you). In fact he's cooking more since the diet. Result!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

these pics have made me think i really should put a bit more effort into my food.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha. To be fair, most are his (not all mind you). In fact he's cooking more since the diet. Result!


Yeah i remember you saying he liked to cook. Ill defo be following it for ideas! You should produce a uk-muscle cook book with guest chapters from members!!! My tuna pasta bake takes some beating lol!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Best of luck with it :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Which way round is that meant? That I'll now be motivated to shift podge? Hmmm? How rude!!


u know what i meant!....stop fishing for compliments


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

food looks superb :crying:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Those food pics are causing extra blood flow to no mans land.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy **** i've never seen dieting look so tasty! I should really learn how to cook!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see someone else using the full range of foods available to us,the benefits of herbs and spices are huge,they up immune/assist in fat burning.Garlic ups natural test levels,corriander is well documented as is tumeric for anti bactrial immune boosting properties,even the glass or red wine could be argued to have good placement.Micro nutrients often absent from Body Building diet are as important for health as they are fat burning.The list goes on,i was a Mod on another board regarding importance of food and diet,i can see so much good in it,even down to the flowers on herbs or the bit of celery in the middle most cut off and bin,the best bit!

Lavender straight off the bush into green tea,infuse,and rest amazing stuff,more must learn to embrace as you are Lorian good work...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*DAY5: Friday 23rd November*


0930

Summer Fruits Shake

1130

Wholemeal Pitta / Poached Eggs / Ham / Spinach / Roast Tomatoes

1630Coconut Milk & Chocolate Whey Shake / Peanut Butter

2000Pink Lady Apple / Mixed Seeds

2130Rump Steak / Shallot, Cream, Peppercorn & Brandy Sauce / Chips / Peas & Courgette

EVE300ml 14% Red Wine






*Protein*

*
**Carbs*

*
**Fat*

*
**Fibre*

*
**k/cals*

*
*146g

141g

92g

22g

2317



Slightly over on the k/cals today.. still finding my way this week and deciding how this is going to work. Considering making the Fri meal a cheat meal.

I've also edited all prior entries to include the wine I drink. It was always included in the k/cal totals but absent from the food lists.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I appreciate all the feedback on the food.. honestly it's really not difficult or time consuming.

I don't have stacks of free time to invest in food prep so whatever I do needs to be quick. It's also important to me to try and get as much fibre and different veggies in as I can. The wraps/pitta's seemed the most convenient way of doing this and they only take <10min - and that includes letting the steak rest.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Someone queried about my workout.. at the moment I'm just doing a bit of whatever I feel like using a bench, kettlebell and dumbbells. I'm happy that at the moment I'll make progress just by virtue of the k/cal restricted diet.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*DAY5: Saturday 24th November*


1130Coffee & 100ml Milk / 1 Demerara Sugar CubeFAST / Herbal Teas2015

Spaghetti Bolognaise / Pasta / Cheddar / Parmesan2200

100g Natural Set Bio Yoghurt / 5 Chocolates450ml 14% Red Wine




*Protein*

*
**Carbs*

*
**Fat*

*
**Fibre*

*
**k/cals*

*
*70g

132g

57g

2g

1667



Woke up late today and wasn't feeling overly hungry so decided to try and fast for the day.

Aside form the morning coffee I only had herbal teas - Peppermint, Cherry & Cinnamon and Blackcurrant & Acai.

The fast was easier that I'd imagined so I've decided to incorporate this on a regular basis.

So, from my last meal on a Friday I will fast for 24 hours and eat again on the Saturday evening.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> *DAY5: Friday 23rd November*
> 
> 
> 0930
> ...


God that steak and sauce was so good!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

"This may surprise some people but I'm not a hulking bodybuilder... "

This does suprise me . I always thought you was this guy


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cheat day today and we're away for lunch and dinner and also breakfast tomorrow.

I won't have any idea of calories as we'll be eating out but I'll take food pics anyway.

Because we're not home first thing tomorrow I brought forward taking my measurements to today.


*25/11/12*

*Change**Weight*

*
*163 lbs-4.5 lbs*Waist*34"-0.5"*Chest*40"-

*Thigh*22.5"-1.5"*Bicep*13.25"-*Belly*36"-*Body Fat*

*
*25%-1%

Progress so far is positive, well chuffed to have dropped 4.5lbs!

Obviously that's not sustainable but it's certainly a nice start.

An inch and a half off my thigh was surprising, evidently I had fat legs... 

Whilst I don't rate the body fat scales it's still nice to see a drop in the recorded bf%.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ha ha...fat legs! :laugh: That one surprised me too.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

In for food pics! 

Lorian - Ive always wondered about you and your training etc, and why you have never had a journal! Snapp! Your starting measurements seem pretty identical to mine so will be keen to keep an eye on how you are doing!

Also starting pictures a must... so you can look back!

good luck¬!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Subbed .. Dude u do relise katy just wants you to put a prepose and put a ring on her finger she loves you the way u are now mate .. Good luck for your goals though bud

Food looks amazing !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*cough


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> *cough


Indeed!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> *cough


yeh wtf lorian.....finger out boss


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Indeed!


I hope he's either been in the kitchen for a week or training that much he's just in the zone!!

Which is it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

theres a few gurus you could employ 

all the best .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh wtf lorian.....finger out boss





R0BLET said:


> I hope he's either been in the kitchen for a week or training that much he's just in the zone!!
> 
> Which is it


He is literally just this second looking at what chocolates to buy!! :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

You've got to love scoobs advice for lorian!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> You've got to love scoobs advice for lorian!


You mean the one about marrying me?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> He is literally just this second looking at what chocolates to buy!! :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You mean the one about marrying me?


Yeah. Just a very strange thing to say on your behalf lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> He is literally just this second looking at what chocolates to buy!! :lol:


OUCH.....stuck in by the wife, thats gonna sting :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah. Just a very strange thing to say on your behalf lol!


Ha ha, yeah I know  He doesn't need other people telling him...besides, pestering him will make him take longer!! :laugh:



JANIKvonD said:


> OUCH.....stuck in by the wife, thats gonna sting :lol:


Yeah I know, I'm mean! :laugh: In his defence it's because I've commented on how I'm addicted to chcolate and am having serious cravings!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah I know, I'm mean! :laugh: In his defence it's because I've commented on how I'm addicted to chcolate and am having serious cravings!


ahh so he's gonna swap chocolate for muff.....i like his style :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

How was the eating over christmas ? did you keep to a restricted calorie intake or instead swing into the festive period ? How is the current weight from the -4.5lb ?

lxm


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quick question:

When will you be introducing the test, trend mast, dnp, slin , hgh and T3 ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Have a great NYE mate.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

lxm said:


> How was the eating over christmas ? did you keep to a restricted calorie intake or instead swing into the festive period ? How is the current weight from the -4.5lb ?
> 
> lxm


Luckily you put your username at the end or he might not have know who the message was from


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u waved goodbye to the podge yet boss?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

He still hasn't posted?!!  C'mon Lorian...give an update!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think he doing an Aus on us


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> I think he doing an Aus on us


Or is he Aus...... 

Come on L!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I can't see him posting in here for a bit tbh...he's so overworked at the moment that I can barely utter a word to him without having my head bitten off!! :scared: He is still losing weight though so yay to him!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Katy said:


> I can't see him posting in here for a bit tbh...he's so overworked at the moment that I can barely utter a word to him without having my head bitten off!! :scared: He is still losing weight though so yay to him!


What does the L man actually do apart from own this site ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> What does the L man actually do apart from own this site ?


He runs a web development and management company for which I work


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

HUGE apologies for the lack up updates.

I've kept up with the same routine of 1 hr fasted cardio every weekday morning, 24 hr fast on Fri and cheat day Sat.

Although I stopped accurately counting the k/cals after a couple of weeks my diet has been fairly consistent so I'm still probably around the 2000 per day mark.

It went out the window a bit over Christmas week but wasn't too bad, I think I added 1.5lbs which has now gone.

Next measurement day is Sat so I'll update then with progress stats.

I also have stacks of food photos so I'll be posting a few of those as well.


----------

